# D Rose, what's up with you son?



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

http://www.sbnation.com/2009/12/16/1203595/derrick-rose-is-so-hipster-chic


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

come on! those better not be real.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

the first two are not that bad, the third good too, but the make up is just nasty.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

the third one is fake. the eyes and lips were edited. this link contains the real pic: http://www.gq.com/style/wear-it-now/201001/derrick-rose-windbreakers-nba-rookie-slideshow#slide=3


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

D Rose needs to fire his manager and PR guy. This is ridiculous. By the way the Prince chapelle show reference was hilarious. And spot on.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

That's how these fools are dressing.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Thank god that 3rd one is a fake


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Hes got a TON of tattoos for a guy who is supposedly afraid of needles.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

P to the Wee said:


> Thank god that 3rd one is a fake


I know right :laugh: Glad to hear... wish those other two were too.


----------

